# DONNA LITTLE, I want you to meet someone!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I mentioned in the thread that you posted with Bailey's video that I have her twin at the shelter. Meet Daisy...


















Isn't she a cutie?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG....Im not Donna...but man...she is ADORABLE!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

It is her twin! Is this one crazy though? She has to be crazy to be Bailey's real long lost twin. If she's normal and well adjusted it's not possible that they're related. :wink:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Perhaps Bella is the evil/crazy twin? Usually there is an evil twin :lol:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> It is her twin! Is this one crazy though? She has to be crazy to be Bailey's real long lost twin. If she's normal and well adjusted it's not possible that they're related. :wink:


LOL, not at all. She's a very quiet, mellow little gal!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> LOL, not at all. She's a very quiet, mellow little gal!


Hmmm, a mellow Min Pin. What would that be like? Does. Not. Compute....:twitch:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Hmmm, a mellow Min Pin. What would that be like? Does. Not. Compute....:twitch:


WOW! Really? Mellow min pin? Holy cow, where do I sign up? Ziva is GO GO GO I mean she eats 3x as much as Zoey does because she's so active. I love her to pieces but she wears me out trying to keep up with her....I really want to find agility to give her something to focus on.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> WOW! Really? Mellow min pin? Holy cow, where do I sign up? Ziva is GO GO GO I mean she eats 3x as much as Zoey does because she's so active. I love her to pieces but she wears me out trying to keep up with her....I really want to find agility to give her something to focus on.


I know what you mean. Bailey and Briana will both be 11 yrs old in the next few weeks and they have barely slowed down. Bailey is a total beast though. I can just look at her and if she's sleeping she feels it and will leap to her feet and start running around. It's crazy. One day I decided to try my best to exhaust her. We played ALL day with tiny breaks in between. It was the first and only time she's ever seemed really relaxed. I just don't have enough time in the day to wear her out. Maybe I need to hire a nanny for her....


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL! Well, she is 15 years old... She still gets excited for treats, walks and affection, but other than those things she just lounges around the office. She's such a sweet old gal, everyone who meets her absolutely adores her. I hope somebody wants to adopt or at least foster her soon. We don't kennel her, she's got the run of the office...but, still. She needs a nice cushy home with a big fluffy bed where she can bask in a warm, sunny spot all day. I hate seeing seniors in shelters


----------

